# Traynor 1/4 horse, $65. St Catharines.



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I actually want one of those.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> I actually want one of those.


I know a guy who can help you with that. He's wearing my t-shirt.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tomee2 said:


> I actually want one of those.


Maybe he'll ship?

Great little amp. I'm on my second, regrettably selling my first.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Didn't L&M blow them out super cheap at one point?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> Didn't L&M blow them out super cheap at one point?


They got rid of them at $80, but they went really fast.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> They got rid of them at $80, but they went really fast.



I seem to remember them going much cheaper than that. Or maybe there was a bunch available during one of their blowout sales and it was all of those that were super cheap.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

That was a few years back.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

If only it were closer ...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

aC2rs said:


> If only it were closer ...


Maybe he'll ship?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

colchar said:


> I seem to remember them going much cheaper than that. Or maybe there was a bunch available during one of their blowout sales and it was all of those that were super cheap.


And I remember them then showing up on kijiji the next week at $100, or even $125 and "no longer available"


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> And I remember them then showing up on kijiji the next week at $100, or even $125 and "no longer available"



Oh yeah, along with 'rare'.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Maybe he'll ship?


Just got the answer. Nope.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I've got one I'd be happy to ship PM me if you're interested. It's not all new looking like that one.


----------

